# Neues (und Altes) aus der weiblichen Wadenmuskulaturszene x10



## Berggeist1963 (14 Juli 2009)

Es zeigen sich, ihr (zumindest teilweise) edles Schuhwerk sowie ihre Wadenmuckelchen: Liv Tyler, Paula Patton, Pamela Anderson, Angelica Bridges, Andie MacDowell, Kristin Cavallari, Georgina Chapman, Meagan Good, Victoria Beckham und Jennifer Morrison. Grosser Dank an alle Fotografen, Ersteinsteller und wer sonst noch zur Verbreitung der Bilder beigetragen hat!


----------



## General (14 Juli 2009)

Stramme Haxsen dabei


----------



## Ch_SAs (14 Juli 2009)

:thx: für die scharfen Waden.


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2009)

:thx: für die sexy Haxen


----------

